# 10.5 hp / 28" Yard Machine by MTD - Worth? Manual Chute Control Available?



## Casey Bennet (Jan 17, 2021)

How much do you think I could reasonably get out of my 10.5 hp / 28", power steering, yard machine by MTD if I sell it? The chute control (cables) don't work so I've been turning it by hand or with wires connected to the tip of the chute. Where do people go to get a manual chute control? I bought it used and have had it about 13-years, and changed the oil, and ran good gas, and it works good, but no chute control other than wires. I'm located in the northwestern corner of the lower peninsula of Michigan, and use it on a 100-foot paved driveway (we average 125" snow per year). The condition is some rust, but not eating through anything, like the one below:

Not sure if these links will work but it is similar in condition, make, model to this one (found here in the discussion titled "dump find MTD")



https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/10-5-28-yardman-001-jpg.151109/





https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/10-5-28-yardman-002-jpg.151111/





https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/10-5-28-yardman-003-jpg.151113/











dump find MTD


Hey again .....Thursday I went to the local recyling station, and the dump general called me over....he had this 10.5 hp 28 inch Yardman some one dropped off in the iron pile...did I want it...Heck Yeah! On the truck and home. Today I swapped in a manual chute control as the cable ones on the...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Thank you.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe $200 depending whether or not there is an upcoming storm !


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Buy the cables, replace the starter, $300-$500 depending on snow or not, summer $150-$250.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if the electric start and trigger steering work i think you should easily be able to get $200 for it. might even be able to get $250-300 as is but might be trickier to sell without the deflector working. definitely might be worth pulling the deflector cables and trying to free them up or maybe look for some used one. i sold a more basic model than that a couple months ago for $200 and it even had a bad electric start which is why i listed it cheap. had it sold and gone less than 24 hours after listing it.


----------



## Casey Bennet (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for the responses, I had no idea what to ask for it. Here's the follow up...I wanted to sell it while its still winter so I took $180 for it. The electric starter didn't work (I thought it did but it didn't when I showed it to him), and I didn't fix the chute, but it still runs good in all other ways. Sounds like I could have tried to fix those things and held out longer for more $ but this way its gone and I don't have to store it or mess with it. And he gets it for the storm coming up instead of sitting in my garage being unused.


----------



## eggbrutus55 (11 mo ago)

Just bought a yardmachines 27 inch 8.5 horse and only problem is the cable that adjust the shoot angle is pooched. Can these cables be replaced. Its at a good angle right now not sure how much I care?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Casey Bennet said:


> Thanks for the responses, I had no idea what to ask for it. Here's the follow up...I wanted to sell it while its still winter so I took $180 for it. The electric starter didn't work (I thought it did but it didn't when I showed it to him), and I didn't fix the chute, but it still runs good in all other ways. Sounds like I could have tried to fix those things and held out longer for more $ but this way its gone and I don't have to store it or mess with it. And he gets it for the storm coming up instead of sitting in my garage being unused.


Sounds like a win/win sale. You got rid of it for no work or investment and if the buyer is handy, he got a good deal. Sometimes you are better off just letting things go and focus on more important projects. What do you have that has replaced it?


----------

